# Need help. I have a 2006 Audi A6 3.2L TIP. The tail shaft seal needed to replace



## bruan73 (May 21, 2013)

I just can not remove the tail shaft flange that attached to the driveshaft. The 6 bolt have removed, driveshaft swing to side, exhaust is disconnected, just couldn't get the shave remove, I don't see any bolt in the center of the tail shaft flange like the older audi that have it. Do I need to disconnect the complete center differential housing for this job?? Any one??


----------

